# Voltage Converters



## Mitch66uk

Hello all. 

My wife and I are moving to Tokyo soon from Dubai and wanted to know how easy it is to pick-up power converters so I can use the 3 pin British (220v-240v as used in Dubai) system in Tokyo (100v)? 

We will be buying new items in Japan but would like to bring a couple of things with us as shipment is being paid for so we don't need the whole 'why are you bringing that' argument please! 

Thank you for your help in advance.

On a side note, we are really looking forward to moving to Tokyo and can't wait to get stuck into the local culture.


----------



## larabell

A wide array of power converters are readily available at any of the major electronic discount shops.


----------



## mowthe

Most of the large shops sell these - but not always geared towards UK equipment.

You are probably aware already; There are essentially 3 types you can get for international use - so beware!:

1. a covertor that just changes the plug/socket part but leaves the current/voltage the same - OK for powersupplies that are switchmode (the kind that you get on your apple mac or smartphone power adaptor and other 100-110v rated equipment - available from most electrical stores

2. A step-up / step-down convertor This is what you want - though it might not have the socket conversion which you need to actually 'plug-in' - available from some stores - cheapest type you can find is in Akihabara in an area that is like an underground electronics parts market close to JR Akihabara station - an interesting place to go if you are a bit nerdy or electrical DIY! you can buy this and use it with No1 above.

3. A combination of the above 1 & 2 - more expensive - and sometimes can be harder to find - 

you need to be aware of the 'electrical load' if you are planning on using more than 1 of your items on the same power convertor - at the same time - as they have a limit of draw (power suck)- which is rated in AMPS - kind of like the fuse/circuit breaker box in your house that cuts when you suck too much power from one point!

Hope I haven't confused you!


----------

